# Digital Camera Lens question.



## fotoadam (Oct 28, 2004)

Im curious, Are there lenses that are specifically designed for digital camera use..?  Lets say I have a 300D and wanted a 15-80mm lens for it.  Could I use anyone I can find in a magazine or does it have to say for digital use only or what not..?  Thanks

ADam


----------



## ferny (Oct 28, 2004)

I know very very little bout this, so take it all for what it's worth. There are lenses just for digitals. Or rather, they're designed for digital cameras. Nikon and Canon sell them with an anti-shock feature. Then you also have the multiplying factor. Because the size of the sensor in a digital camera is different to a film negative, when you use a non-digital lens the focal length of the lens becomes longer. 

That is about all I know. I'm sorry I can't give you any conrete information. I'll be watching this thread though. Even though it relate to me in no way, I'm interested in the answers.


----------



## j_mcquillen (Oct 28, 2004)

If you have a Canon 300D, then any lens from the Canon range should work with it - assuming they're not older lenses with a different fitting.

You can get lenses that are specifically designed for digital camera - some of the independant manufacturers like Sigma make these, but in general, any lens designed to fit a Canon Auto Focus camera should work with the 300D


----------



## ferny (Oct 28, 2004)

http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glossary/Optical/Focal_Length_Multiplier_01.htm

I found this.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 28, 2004)

I have an Olympus C-4000 that is virtually a compact camera...but you can attach new lenses onto the end of its old ones...so they are just for digitals!


----------



## Artemis (Oct 28, 2004)

> "Digital" SLR Lenses
> Most digital SLRs are able to use conventional 35mm lenses. However, such lenses are designed to create an image circle that covers a 35mm film frame and are therefore larger and heavier than necessary for sensors which are smaller than a 35mm film frame. "Digital" lenses (e.g. Canon Short Back Focus Lenses, Nikon DX Lenses, Olympus 4/3" System) are lighter because their image circles only cover the sensor area.



Just found this for yah!


----------



## ferny (Oct 28, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> > "Digital" SLR Lenses
> > Most digital SLRs are able to use conventional 35mm lenses. However, such lenses are designed to create an image circle that covers a 35mm film frame and are therefore larger and heavier than necessary for sensors which are smaller than a 35mm film frame. "Digital" lenses (e.g. Canon Short Back Focus Lenses, Nikon DX Lenses, Olympus 4/3" System) are lighter because their image circles only cover the sensor area.
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, it was in the link I posted.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 28, 2004)

yeh sorry..thats what I meant, just thought i ould quote it to make it easier!  sorry didnt mean It was my find as such....


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 28, 2004)

Digital SLR cameras (Canon, Nikon, Pentax etc.) have the same mount as their film counterparts.  Therefore you can use the same lenses for your Canon EOS (auto focus) film camera as you can for your Canon digital EOS cameras.

Now, the most common DSLR cameras do not use a sensor that is the same size as 35mm film, which the lenses were designed for.  So the sensor only sees part of what the lens sees...thats why we have the crop factor.  For the 300D it's 1.6.  

It's often said that this makes your lenses longer on the digital camera...that's not true.  The magnification is exactly the same as when using film...but the view that reaches the sensor is smaller.  So the field of view that you get will be different on a film camera vs. a digital without a full frame sensor.

Canon has made a few lenses that are ultra wide and specifically designed for their DSLR cameras.  The EF-S series lenses.  The reason they are only for the digital cameras is that the rear element of the lens sticks back into the camera farther than a normal lens...which would interfere with the mirror on their film EOS cameras.

There is another subtle difference in some of the new "digital" lenses.  They put an anti reflective coating on the rear element of the lens so that any light that reflects off of the sensor, is not reflected off the lens and back onto the sensor.  For this reason, some older lenses may produce some funny things on your digital images...but from most accounts...this is a very minor problem.


----------



## green (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm a big fan of buying standard lenses that can be used for both film and digital.  then, all I need is a film body and I can rotate between the two based on my need and mood.  if you want to stick with only digital, I'd get whichever fits your budget and fits with the quality you'd like to see.


----------



## jadin (Oct 29, 2004)

For Nikon any lens marked DX is digital only. You might be able to use them for other cameras but most if not all features will be disabled.


----------



## Scurra (Oct 29, 2004)

If you have a Canon and want a digital specific lens they have started to create the EFS range which only fit the digitals and I believe attempt to rectify the multiplier problems you get with standard lenses... I have an EFS that came with my 20D.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 29, 2004)

I have an EFS which came with my Cannon 300D!


----------



## fotoadam (Oct 29, 2004)

excellent excellent info especially you Mike.  I really appreciate this!

Adam


----------

